# Gram Flour face mask



## mebs786 (Feb 21, 2009)

You mix gram flour, turmeric powder, lemon juice and yogurt. Apply this to your skin for about 11-15mins then when washing off, use circular motions so that you are exfoliating your skin as you remove the mask. I tried it last night after cleansing my skin as usual. The mask felt cool and refreshing on the skin.

My friend used this for a few months and it cleared the spots and marks she has on her cheeks. Her skin looked great! She used it twice a day morning and night but I'm just going to try this it once every night.

Anyone else heard of this or similar to this?


----------



## magosienne (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmm, i have everything at hand, although i'm not sure i love turmeric so much i'd put it on my face



. It sounds interesting though.


----------



## mebs786 (Feb 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm, i have everything at hand, although i'm not sure i love turmeric so much i'd put it on my face



. It sounds interesting though. Im going to give the turmeric a miss too. It put a yellow stain on my nails once I finished massaging it on my skin. lol!! My mate said that she does not bother with the turmeric either for this reason and that you get great results using the gram flour, yogurt and lemon juice.
Let me know how you get on if you do try the mask..


----------



## magosienne (Feb 22, 2009)

Lol ! I'll try it next weekend, i have already done one mask today and i prefer not to do them too often.


----------



## Doya G (Apr 6, 2009)

sounds good.

but would it be good for ppl with dry skin like mine?


----------



## magosienne (Apr 6, 2009)

The lemon juice helps clear your skin, you could try it but if your skin is dry, i suggest you go for a more moisturising mask. Maybe use honey ?


----------



## jodevizes (Apr 6, 2009)

Mmmm Tumeric could be good if you go down the neck as well, that way it could look as if you have a great tan without going to the sun bed. Please remember, whenever you wash your face, always gently pat your skin dry, never rub as this can, and I stress can, break the tiny capillary veins which really will ruin your skin.

I must admit that I have seen all these different face masks of gram flour or mashed up fruit or a glass of your own urine or whatever and I have thought well, maybe you have spoken to your great grand mother who went through the war and couldn't go to the beauty salon for a tube/jar of something.

I have been guilty of thinking that I just buy a pot of the most expensive cream and it is bound to work, even if it really didn't feel that much better.

The money situation is different now so I think I will start to look at these face masks more closely.


----------



## venus in furs (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha, Turmeric, yogurt and lemon...i'ld smell like a Tikka Marsala!

Sound good though as i have acne scarring on my checks- may even chuck in the turmeric too if it helps! I have yellowish skin alread lol


----------



## mebs786 (Apr 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Doya G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sounds good.but would it be good for ppl with dry skin like mine?

I been using this mask 3 times a weeks. I also have dry skin so I make sure I moisturise really well after I remove it. Also make sure you are using an SPF during the day.
This mask is great for when my skin feels like it ready to flare up as I have acne. It is very cleansing and stops any breakouts.


----------



## Doya G (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks for the info all





i'll try it out then and let you know


----------



## gommiebears (Apr 8, 2009)

Gram flour is chickpea flour right? Or is it lentil flour?


----------



## magosienne (Apr 8, 2009)

Chickpea



Easily found in an indian grocery store


----------



## gommiebears (Apr 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Chickpea



Easily found in an indian grocery store



Oh okay I thought as much. Thank you. Now to build the motivation to go to Devon Street to get it *le sigh*.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 9, 2009)

So, what would the significance of the tumeric flour be? I know yogurt and lemons are AHAs.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 9, 2009)

I didn't know so i googled a bit. It is used in India in many recipes (that i already knew lol), and to treat skin illnesses. In ayurvedic medicine, they use it for its anti-inflammatory properties. In the mauritius island it is also used against scabies. It's also an antioxidant !

So my guess is it's to soften the presence of lemon.


----------



## mebs786 (Apr 9, 2009)

I dont add the turmeric to my mask as it can stain the skin a little.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Apr 10, 2009)

Turmeric is a yellowish powder.It can be categorised under condiments and spices too(Just like chilli powder etc)

but it doesn't sting or burn like the otherspices!!Its 100% fullyused by the Indians to treat all kind of skin disease,even some will make a herbal mixture out of it. I used to remember when I was small, I had this sty on my eyes.My mom took the raw turmeric(original piece looks like ginger), grind it and smash till the pulp oozes, apply on sty, voila its gone within days!! U can get this turmeric powder at Indian stores. Only one thing as Mebs786 mentioned, it does stain ur nails and face for weeks (yellowish)


----------



## CoolGuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Guys...Does Gram flour face mask works in winter as well

I am have kind dry skin and in winter it will get more dry when i use sandal face pack, i have to use Vaseline righter after my face wash..... So just checking how gram flour works in winter for dry skins....milk or curd need to add ? Please help me out..


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 16, 2011)

This mask can dry out the skin. I have dry skin and I make sure I moisturise with a good moisturiser afterwards. You could try adding honey to it and see if it helps..


----------



## Christine12 (Dec 11, 2012)

be careful with honey though because i used honey a few times before and i got red splotchy skin that felt bruised and sensitive. but i have sensitive skin so it could be that too


----------



## Dila Darling (Jul 18, 2013)

Will turmeric powder change my skin tone?


----------



## Dila Darling (Jul 18, 2013)

Will turmeric powder change my skin tone?


----------



## mebs786 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Will turmeric powder change my skin tone?


 It can stain your skin which might last a few days. After removing the mask use your usual facial cleanser which should remove most of the stain. It's not very obvious. I sometimes prefer to use the mask without the turmeric powder to avoid any staining.


----------



## nicolewyatt (Dec 5, 2013)

Amberlilynaturals sells a non-staining turmeric mask called ReNude Turmeric Antioxidant Mask that doesn't stain your skin on their website. It really helps improve pigmentation (ie. acne scars, age spots, freckles). They're also doing a holiday contest for a free jar of the mask on the amberlilynaturals facebook page. Check it out!


----------

